# Werner Aluminum Work Platform $17 @ Lowes



## Handywoman (Nov 15, 2012)

Add $2 more to cart and get it shipped for free! :thumbup:

Black Friday special available online or in store now thru 11/26 (or while supplies last)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_146404-287-...product_brand_name|0||p_product_description|0


Aluminum Work Platform

Provides a non-skid area for standing
Standing area of platform: 39-1/2" x 12"
Non-marring feet
Multi-use platform
Height: 20-9/16"
Weight: 12.8 lbs.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

sweet deal, thanks


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

that thing needs a handle on it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

you could make one


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd get my saw out.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

This sounds stupid, but, I've waited all year for black Friday just for this. I regretted not buying 2or 3 more of these last year when they were on this sale. What a great little platform.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Last year around this time I went into Lowest and saw these for same price and bought 4 I think these are awesome easy to store and very handy.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> This sounds stupid, but, I've waited all year for black Friday just for this. I regretted not buying 2or 3 more of these last year when they were on this sale. What a great little platform.


 Make great breaktime benches also!:yes:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Handywoman said:


> Add $2 more to cart and get it shipped for free! :thumbup:
> 
> Black Friday special available online or in store now thru 11/26 (or while supplies last)
> 
> ...


 Thanks girl.you are a Handywoman!:whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

In for four. Thanks!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Just ordered one, thanks.


----------



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I'd get my saw out.


That's what I did, took the jigsaw and notched it enough to fit my fingers through. Makes it easier to pick up the bench with a paint bucket the other hand.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

ordered two of em. thanks


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

They are nice... Thanks I paid $29.00 this past summer on sale...


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Is this a jack pauhl approved product?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I bought one of those a year or so ago. Never use it.
If I'm cutting in and moving fast, I use my 2' ladder. If I need a platform to stand on for a bit, I usually use my small 4' scaffold. Just never found a decent use for this little platform. It is a hassle to open and close, and not easy to move with one hand.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I have like 4 of them I got a couple years ago when Sherwin-Williams was giving them away with each $50 purchase.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm gonna put wheels on mine and really turn up the production :whistling2:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

might be a dumb question but what the hell do you use these things for? Whats wrong with just a 4' ladder?

Pat


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> might be a dumb question but what the hell do you use these things for? Whats wrong with just a 4' ladder?
> 
> Pat


Some of us just like spending money on stuff that's half off.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

For this price you could surround the perimeter and walk the whole room.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> might be a dumb question but what the hell do you use these things for? Whats wrong with just a 4' ladder?
> 
> Pat


Well, it gives you some options don't it? Do you carry a 4 foot that is 39" wide, can be used as a staging table for certain things, takes up less room than a ladder, gives you a place to eat lunch or set a water cooler on, etc. 

I mean it's nothing special, and if you don't see a need for one then no big deal. I like them and find them useful and more convenient than a 4 ft ladder for many things. And they are $17.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that 4 ft ladders don't always cooperate with my clown shoes.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> For this price you could surround the perimeter and walk the whole room.


I dunno, sounds a bit much. A 12x12x8 room you would need 12 of em. 200 bucks just to walk around a room to gain a few feet does not sound all that great. Just the setup and taking em down would take longer then just moving a 4' around. 

I'm 6'2 and can cut 8' ceilings with out a ladder

Pat


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

For 107.00 dollars a step up does a lot more.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

caulktheline said:


> Well, it gives you some options don't it? Do you carry a 4 foot that is 39" wide, can be used as a staging table for certain things, takes up less room than a ladder, gives you a place to eat lunch or set a water cooler on, etc.
> 
> I mean it's nothing special, and if you don't see a need for one then no big deal. I like them and find them useful and more convenient than a 4 ft ladder for many things. And they are $17.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is that 4 ft ladders don't always cooperate with my clown shoes.


As far as options I can't see any. I typically just use the floor for staging stuff. Eating lunch is done sitting on a upside down fiver or just the floor. moving a 4' ladder is quicker then moving that thing around the room, plus I have a tray to hook my bucket to.

Not putting this thing down, just can't figure how this thing can help is all.

Pat


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> might be a dumb question but what the hell do you use these things for? Whats wrong with just a 4' ladder?
> 
> Pat


If I'm working on 8' walls, I can work along one, step to the next one, keep working, have my helper "leapfrog" the rear ones to the front of the line, and just keep working along. Even if it's just me, I can cover more ground before I have to move it than I can with a 4-footer.

If I had a Lowe's closer than 80 miles, I'd probably pick up a few more....

EDIT: I'm also 6-2 and can cut also 8-foot wall, but I no longer want to do that all day (see "Old People's Pain Updates")


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Gough said:


> If I'm working on 8' walls, I can work along one, step to the next one, keep working, have my helper "leapfrog" the rear ones to the front of the line, and just keep working along. Even if it's just me, I can cover more ground before I have to move it than I can with a 4-footer.
> 
> If I had a Lowe's closer than 80 miles, I'd probably pick up a few more....
> 
> EDIT: I'm also 6-2 and can cut also 8-foot wall, but I no longer want to do that all day (see "Old People's Pain Updates")


I'm sorry but I don't see paying a helper to do the leapfrog deal productive. I would rather see him cuttin in the lower stuff or rolling behind me or something. If working on a 28' ladder then I can see the ladder hopping a good deal but not in this case.

Pat


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

no offense.

I have no idea where i'd use that plank.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> I'm sorry but I don't see paying a helper to do the leapfrog deal productive. I would rather see him cuttin in the lower stuff or rolling behind me or something. If working on a 28' ladder then I can see the ladder hopping a good deal but not in this case.
> 
> Pat


The helper is either cutting in at the bottom or rolling as well. It just takes HER a minute to move the platforms.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Oden said:


> View attachment 13227
> 
> 
> For 107.00 dollars a step up does a lot more.


These are great.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Xmark said:


> no offense.
> 
> I have no idea where i'd use that plank.


Xmark, speaking for myself, I'm not offended. I think nearly everyone here on PT has developed a system that works for their outfit. For instance, I've tried using the small rolling tower that Oden posted about. It didn't work well for us and our approach, but it obviously works for a lot of other guys. EDIT: even TJ, apparently.

We picked up the first one of these for a very specific job. After that, we found that we were using it more and more, so we picked up another.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Gough said:


> If I had a Lowe's closer than 80 miles, I'd probably pick up a few more....


Was just looking in the home depot add and it looks like they have the same thing for 17 bucks also - Ad on page 3

Pat


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> Was just looking in the home depot add and it looks like they have the same thing for 17 bucks also - Ad on page 3
> 
> Pat


OK, that's closer, only 35 miles away....


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I wish they were that far away. Consider yourself lucky


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I wish they were that far away. Consider yourself lucky


I'm thankful for that every day, not just today.

It does make it more work when I just need to hire someone for the day....

EDIT: Unfortunately, that's also how far away the real paint store is.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Oden said:


> View attachment 13227
> 
> 
> For 107.00 dollars a step up does a lot more.


I had 2 of these a couple years ago up until some asshat stole them from a job site they cut my lock no way were they cutting that chain. I want to grab a couple more.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We have 5 of these. Work great

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

They work great for bathrooms , bed rooms with a 4 footer . Put sliders on the feet easy moving . 
I like the ones , you can adjust the height .


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I love those things, mostly for planking over landing to hit wall to ceiling lines. When I got to Lowes, they were sold out. Now I don't want one. Every homeowner in my county will have one in the back of the shiny f-150.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

They make great finger smashers! I dont know if they have improved on the newer ones but the two older ones I have when you unlatch them they swing freely closed and have pinched my fingers on numerous, not humerous occasions.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

mudbone said:


> They make great finger smashers! I dont know if they have improved on the newer ones but the two older ones I have when you unlatch them they swing freely closed and have pinched my fingers on numerous, not humerous occasions.


The ones we have don't swing freely at all, so they may have fixed that problem.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

mudbone said:


> They make great finger smashers! I dont know if they have improved on the newer ones but the two older ones I have when you unlatch them they swing freely closed and have pinched my fingers on numerous, not humerous occasions.


woah! a two sentence post from mudbone.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

This whole plank vs ladder debate is a waste of time. I plan on revolutionizing the industry with my patented pogo stick with the attached cut pot attachment.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

How about stilts with pogo stick extensions?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

My partner bought two of these Werner aluminum platforms a couple years ago, and neither one of us uses them. He paid over two hundred bucks for each. I was checking them out the other day in storage, and like Pat, was trying to figure out where they would have a practical application over a step ladder. Maybe if they had wheels, that would give them more advantage?

However, that Lowes price is amazing! I'd get a couple for sure at that price, because they probably are more practical in tandem.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

CApainter said:


> My partner bought two of these Werner aluminum platforms a couple years ago, and neither one of us uses them. He paid over two hundred bucks for each. I was checking them out the other day in storage, and like Pat, was trying to figure out where they would have a practical application over a step ladder. Maybe if they had wheels, that would give them more advantage?
> 
> However, that Lowes price is amazing! I'd get a couple for sure at that price, because they probably are more practical in tandem.


$200 each. Kinda like buying a blue ray player for $500, now they are $50. I got one at an SW sale for $25 and it is great but could use a handle on the side. Little on the heavy side but very sturdy, plus you can extend your reach by double over a step. Don't you guys read Jack Pauhl's blog?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> My partner bought two of these Werner aluminum platforms a couple years ago, and neither one of us uses them. He paid over two hundred bucks for each. I was checking them out the other day in storage, and like Pat, was trying to figure out where they would have a practical application over a step ladder. Maybe if they had wheels, that would give them more advantage?
> 
> However, that Lowes price is amazing! I'd get a couple for sure at that price, because they probably are more practical in tandem.


Woof! Are they the same model, or are they the drywall benches with the adjustable legs? I've only seen the one that's on sale in the last year and a half, and it's always been less than $50.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You can also put one on both ends of a room and add a walk board. Voila scaffolding.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> Woof! Are they the same model, or are they the drywall benches with the adjustable legs? I've only seen the one that's on sale in the last year and a half, and it's always been less than $50.


I'll confirm the price and rating on Monday, but I'm certain he said $200 each. It may have been for both. Also, I'm sure they cost us more going through our material supplier.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> This whole plank vs ladder debate is a waste of time. I plan on revolutionizing the industry with my patented pogo stick with the attached cut pot attachment.


 Cant wait you got me jumping for joy!:thumbup:


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll pass on them . I have been using a 2 step reinforced step stool for 20 years . It is light and I am usually down and on my way back up it before the last leg hits the floor . It fits perfectly in closest and all tight spots plus the rounded metal at the top is high enough for me to lean against for balance versus the 2 steppers that have none . I think I paid 20 bucks for it 20 years ago but have spent a bit more reinforcing it LOL . :thumbsup:


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

The more I use these the more I love them. You can even turn them upside down & carry all your job needs in. They take the work out of moving the 4' or the 2'. You can make a lot of ground with these. Even place a work plank between 2.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> might be a dumb question but what the hell do you use these things for? Whats wrong with just a 4' ladder?
> 
> Pat


For me, being short in stature, it's perfect for cutting in 8' ceilings. I'd guess it cuts the time in half. Great for hanging paper too. I took an old belt and strapped it tight around the center rungs to make a handle. That's about half price of what I've seen them go for.


----------

